# what do you use to clean wounds?



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I had used peroxide for years and finally heard it is not good after the initial cleaning as it opens up the wound again if repeated. Does rubbing alcohol hurt or is ok on dogs? or would you stick to polysporin? what does everyone recommend { need to stalk up on supplies } And has anyone used this liquid bandaid stuff on dogs before, is it safe to use on them { I have a ton of it from the hospital , not the bandaid brand but similar comes in little glass vials you break and then open the sterile packaging }


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I have used alcohol and witch hazel. I have also used peroxide mixed with a bit of water. I never knew that about the peroxide.....good to know  also that bacitracin sp? stuff.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I was at the store today looking at a ton of stuff but wasnt sure what i could and couldnt use on the dogs , I bought rubbing alcohol and peroxide since i was out { i have always used peroxide on all my animals but then been hearing it kills the good and bad bacteria as well so not good to use more then the initial cleaning you do 1st. also if it scabs the peroxide can break that down and reopen the wound as well so not good} I have used polysporin as well but wanted to know if there was anything over the counter kinda stuff I could get to have on hand for them as well was looking at  something called demotrol or something like that i remember it from when i was a kid but i couldnt remember if it stung and says it contains pine oil so wasnt sure if that was ok to use on the dogs or not. I have alcohol wipes as well { but i have always used that to more or less sterilize an area not really for open wounds. } and we always seem to have bottles of iodine around as well , guess that could be used to clean as well.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hydrogen peroxide can be toxic to cells involved in healing, and Rubbing alcohol will dehydrate the tissue around the wound and stretch it which can sometimes slow healing. Not that they can't be used I just don't. Anti-bacterial soap and warm water are good (make sure soap is rinsed out).


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks good to know. what about the iodine , is it a better bet to go with over the alcohol or are there down sides to that as well, the soap sounds fine it doesnt hurt though?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Epson Salts


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't seen any reaction to soap, but I couldn't say. We use to have packets that had iodine swabs for wounds but I am not sure of any bad or good sides to it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I know that lol , but do you think i ever remember when im out I dont know why I cant and I must miss them at the store every time otherwise i would remember to add those lol , epsom salts . im making a list now while im at the computer and getting stuff from you guys , this way I hopefully wont forget  thanks.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Rinse with warm water, flush out with betadine in a syringe (diluted to a pee color) then I put some neorsporin or triple antibiotic is what I use/do .....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks ronnie , good info as well , I know all these things for cleaning out wounds and most i can just get my mom to grab from the hospital lol , but I never know if its something I can use on the animals as well . Are most things like this ok for animals if its ok for humans?


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I use Karo Syrup or natural honey. I was amazed after Fat Boy was injured really bad. The open wounds from a serious dog fight (started by him). The vet came out with a bottle of Honey. He said it has natural healing agents, infection prevention and pain reliever. It is to be flushed out with sterile water then syrup or honey placed on injury. I was surprised how well it fast it healed. Fat Boy wore a tee shirt because the wound was on his shoulder. I repeated the procedure 3x's/day.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow thats crazy cool , i have never heard of that before who woulda thunk honey hmmmm, good post thanks for sharing that


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Depending on the wound... superficial injuries like scrapes... I'll juice scrub with soap and water, juice with peroxide and seal it with vaseline. Larger injuries like punctures or gashes i wash the area with betadine, seal with vaseline and put them on Cephalexin 250mg 2x a day.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you get the cephalexin from the vet ? can you just get it without needing it {like just to have on hand?}


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Fish-flex - 100 Pk - 250 MG per Tablet

Cephalexin, still the same shiz the vet gives you but you can get it over the counter if it's labeled for fish tanks.

I keep both Cephalexin and Ciprofloxacin on hand at all times

Amazon.com: Fish Flox Forte 100 Ct - (Ciprofloxacin 500 Mg): Kitchen & Dining

I use Cipro for Neela because the Cephalexin (keflex) tends to increase the yeast production on her body and she's allergic to yeast. I don't have any issues using the cephalexin on the other dogs though.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Rinse with warm water, flush out with betadine in a syringe (diluted to a pee color) then I put some neorsporin or triple antibiotic is what I use/do .....


:goodpost: Yep that's what I do I love the betadine good stuff right there!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh yeah, when administering antibiotics I recommend administering it faithfully for 7 days. There are other circumstances which antibiotics are necessary for longer periods, but this is not one of them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Depending on the wound... superficial injuries like scrapes... I'll juice scrub with soap and water, juice with peroxide and seal it with vaseline. * Larger injuries like punctures or gashes i wash the area with betadine, seal with vaseline and put them on Cephalexin 250mg 2x a day.*




Yep this too:goodpost:

If a wound is larger the dog need's antibiotics or it will get infected and most likely abscess which will need cleaning and draining this is what you want to prevent which is why antibiotics is necessary for larger wounds.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for the info shana , ill have to get some.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

You have to watch though recommending oral antibiotics most people will use them for everything and when you really need to put a dog on it you will have built an immunity to it there for that antibiotic won't work. Antiobiotics if so should be IMO a last resort depending on how bad the wound is ... especially since I read or hear people putting their animals on antibiotics for everything under the sun , they sneezed antibiotics, they had the runs for a day antibiotics, ooo a cut antibiotics ... just use them wisely and according to severity ...

Edit to add: Most of the people replying with answers have experience in a lot of these situations for years of being into animals period not just our breed so our judgement in these circumstances are far different then those of new and/or less experienced owners .... so please to those seek professional (Vet ) advice first , you can always come here to ask the have WE ever used or other ....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks everyone for the advice and ideas, reason I was looking to up my medical supplies is I just had a dog attacked { by a off leash wondering dog} and realized I didnt have as much stuff in my kit as I used too. We ended up taking the dog in for stitches and the vet sent some antibiotics home but it was looking a lil oozy the other day , started cleaning it with iodine as thats one of the things I had on hand and its looking better now { not sure if the iodine or if it was the antibiotics maybe kicking in} but this info was very helpful atleast I didnt have to stand in the isle at the store going hmmm which one do i buy , put together a great little list to restock the kit. Hope this thread helps others looking to put together a must have list for around the house.
Ronnie I get what your saying I hate antibiotics for myself as well as the animals and try to avoid them unless necessary most cuts and scrapes dont need them at all, its deff one of those things over used in this country today.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

This is probably old school BUT *Cut hea*l is my favorite...welcome to Cut-Heal...Hard to Beat
It works on people too. lol ... It has tea tree oil in it and it works wonders!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for the link I used this stuff years ago on my horses, actually forgot about it.


----------

